# Shall I sell my t-shirt business?



## tereshirt (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi T-Shirt Forum Members,

I started a home-based t-shirt printing business last year. I bought vinyl cutter, heat press, rolls of thermo films, and inventory of sportswear merchandise. In the first 8 months, I get sales from friends and family, but after a while my sales went down because my loyal patrons lost their jobs or their business was slow too. 

I tried swapmeet and I am just breaking even with the amount I spent in transporting my products, the rent for the booth, and to pay my assistant. I'm not really making it.

I have a part-time day job, I lost my high paying job last year because our company downsized and I got mortgages, car, utilities, and still paying off the loan for the equipments that I bought for the business. My marketing skills is not that good either. I am a good graphic artist, but I don't know how can I show the world the great things that I do and GET NOTICED and for people TO BUY my products & services.

I think I need a business partner. Can you help me make a blurb and I will post it on the newspaper & facebook.
I love what I do but I do not have what it takes to be a SALES PERSON.

I need your morale support and advice. Thank you!


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a home based business with a web site. I live in the country, so not real handy for everyone. Too much work moving to go to all of the fairs and such around.
I keep hoping people would use my website. But not! 
My situation is different, retired and something I have always wanted to do so I am sticking it out. I would hate to depend on what I sale!!
Each one of us have a different situation, so it just depends on if you can afford to stick it out, till things turn around.
I'm sure you will work out something. Good luck in what ever you decide to do.
P.S. How much advertising on Face Book can a person get by with and not get in trouble for it????
Linda with lindaschallenge!


----------



## tereshirt (Apr 17, 2008)

It will cost you nothing, just go to facebook and create your account and join different groups. Thanks for your reply, I appreciate you sharing your thoughts.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Hi-

Well, I'd say stick it out too.. 

Heres a couple of thoughts though, based off of viewing your website:

1-Google local sports teams in your area.. contact them, simply tell them you're offering xyz and offer to send out a sample. (I know, it can cost money, but, once a customer has something new in their hands with THEIR name on it, its hard to resist purchasing more) 

2-Try ebay with your rhinestone designs, I know nothing about rhinestones or pricing, but maybe you could do little girls bags for birthday parties and sell a package on ebay, and customize it like you did in your picture. 

3- In everything you send out, include your business card. Maybe a referall service.. bring one friend to buy a shirt and get 10% off your next order.. or just a plain sale offer on their next order. 

Marketing really isnt terribly hard, subtle things help to keep you afloat until things turn around. 

And remember, the most unsuspecting customer is the best one.. heck, go try and sell a tshirt to your mail person.. maybe something like "my other car delivers" type of a deal.. I think even if people are aware of what you CAN do, few can come up with what they want you to do. 

So, create it for them. 

Good luck, and let us know how it goes


----------



## lindaschallenge (Aug 6, 2008)

I just checked your site out. Sounds like you are involved in quite a bit of things to offer. I have the cad cutter, heat press, hat press and work with corel draw. Atleast you can do your own graphic it sounds like. 
I didn't see a shopping cart, mine doesn't have one either, I always kind of wonder if that doesn't make them want to stop at out sites very long if it doesn't have an easy way of ordering. (But that is pretty expensive to get into if a person isn't getting enough business to want to jump in on more expenses.
I have to turn the bigger orders away because they want screen printing which I don't know how to do. Would like to some day,.
Thanks for getting back with me on the facebook advertising. 
lindaschallenge ( lwtshirts.com) My site isn't way out there yet. It is more for local people more. Again Good Luck!


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Somebody has been telling me, " the best entrepreneur are the ones who start their business during recession."

I have yet to research the statement but maybe it can give you some motivation as it has for me.

Good luck.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

If you really love what you're doing, I urge you to stick it out. You're at the crucial point where many don't make it - just before your first year is up. It's up to you to push it beyond the first year - why don't you aim to go just beyond that point, another five months (and you have Christmas coming up to help you along). You CAN do it, energize yourself with successes you've already had! You made it this far - it's more than just dreaming about it, you're actually doing it already! Think back to when you first started out - you've learned so many things! But we must keep learning.

You have what a lot don't - good graphic design ability. I can't do that myself - I have to hire people or buy the art. I envy you because I don't have time to learn it - we're too busy in production.

The same works for your sales and marketing. You probably don't really like that aspect much and that's extremely common for artists. You have to either enlist a salesperson or sales tools. In a poor economy there must be some out-of-work salespeople?

If I wanted to do my own art, I'd have to learn how. Same with your marketing skills, you'd have to learn how, if you're going to do it yourself. Learn. Or find someone that can help you.

After many years in business, I've come to realize that you should do what you're strong at and have a team around you that does the stuff you don't like or don't have time to learn. We can't all be good at everything. I know it sounds hard to get this "team" for a one-person-show, but it can come in many forms - a shopping cart, enlisting salespeople, networking, out-sourcing to professionals, capable friends, whatever. Try to surround yourself with a positive network. Everyone helps each other. 

My sincere good luck to you! I hope you can live the life you want by doing what you want. Let us know how it's going.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

poker said:


> Somebody has been telling me, " the best entrepreneur are the ones who start their business during recession."
> 
> I have yet to research the statement but maybe it can give you some motivation as it has for me.
> 
> Good luck.


How to Start a Business During the Recession | eHow.com


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

When I started my business I worked in a plant for 9+ hours a day and then printed at night. I am an artist, and the general public will not pay for art for what it is worth. I did several things to get my business going. I would partner with local companies and go to community events and airbrush t-shirts for $5 each. Simple designs only 3 or 4 choices. The company I partnered with would take the orders and heat press the shirts while I painted. We had people wait for 2 hours for a $5 t-shirt. I would air brush 600 to 700 in one weekend. I got all the proceeds from the sales. Back then a white 100% cotton tee would cost $1, I would make over $2,000 for that weekend. In return the company would set up a TV with a video advertising their business, They would mingle with the customers and hand out business cards. They paid for the booth (which they would do any way). We would hand out care instructions with the shirts that on one side explained how to care for the garment and on the other side had an advertisement for both the company and my business. It worked great, everybody was happy, customers and all. I don't know if you can do something like this with what you do or not, but maybe it will spark ideas.

I use to also do artwork in the local mall, portraits to be exact. I would have people stop and watch me for long periods at a time. It would give me opportunities to meat and talk to potential customers. 

Point is, don't give up! Do something, anything!


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

Listen, Struggle is part of the life. I have not made 1$ from last 6 months still i am thinking to start business and pretty much positive about it.
One more thing i must say. Don't just accept that you're bad in Marketing. Marketing is not magic tricks or play with ppl's heart. its just way to get/let people know your site or designed tees. Now, read each and every Interesting(only) thread of Marketing & see what you can easily do.
T-Shirt Marketing - T-Shirt Forums
It won't make things really easy but atleast will give you a way. Friends and family are good(& Easy) to get biz but you need to get few Marketing skills to make things working for you.

I would suggest you to ask few of the blog owners for help(by posting about you). see if they can post it about you. usually, Blog owners are good in understanding b/c they have started working free at some point. I know you can do it, get back to work! btw, Just an thought If you're selling American Apparel. don't sell it under your profit b/c that way you're not really making money. (selling AA under 15$ is killing yourself with wall. Make money now, don't think they are going to come back & You are going to make money. People who buys at less then 15, once you increase price...they won't come back again.)

NiL


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, if you are fairly good at graphic design, you should consider starting your own brand. It isn't for everyone, but it may be a good way to make a bit more money. Come up with a few designs and take them around to people and see what you can come up with. Good luck to you!


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

If your hearts not in it then I would suggest dropping it. Everything will just get harder down the road.


----------



## decklingbrain (Jan 5, 2010)

*Be a bravo..!!!!*



lindaschallenge said:


> I have a home based business with a web site. I live in the country, so not real handy for everyone. Too much work moving to go to all of the fairs and such around.
> I keep hoping people would use my website. But not!
> My situation is different, retired and something I have always wanted to do so I am sticking it out. I would hate to depend on what I sale!!
> Each one of us have a different situation, so it just depends on if you can afford to stick it out, till things turn around.
> ...


Hi,

Why dont you franchise your business to your known one so that you could be a seller and get some profit out of it.

Don't lose your confidence so that you could do that you never thought about it (sometimes) .. if you are confident.

Be a Bravo.

Regards,
Brain.



.
rugby shirts
buy rugby shirts


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Teresa, you may grind your teeth and curse me 
but here are my 2 cents so take it for what
it is worth.

You need to show people what you have to
offer as an artist and put it on your site so
they can see it.

And....

I think your website needs a shot in the arm.


(Ed ducks and runs out of the room)


Websites are great but if you have Google adds 
that show up on them with advertising from
OTHER screen printers on it then it's most likely
will not be taken seriously by your potential 
clients.

I just visited your site and was nailed with a
google add for another company that offered
shirt and hat design and embroidery. 

I am trying to view your site but there is
this animated ADD telling me to go somewhere else.

You also have a fatal flaw in your company name
and web presence. You are lost in the sea of
Shirt shacks online.

The website www.shirtshack.com comes back
to another company so all of you effort to get
your name out is being wasted. If you expect
return customers then they will most likely google
your company name to find you again and in 
the process get sent to the OTHER shirtshack.

All of these .web.com and other free pages are
great but they aren't really professional and
cause confusion with your customers. 

Your company name isn't really "yours". There
are TONS of shirt shacks online and a search
for your site (shirt shack) comes up with
pages of every shirt shack in the country.



I tell EVERYONE on this forum to FIRST get their
domain name. It only costs $10 dollars a year
and if you can't afford to have full out website
then just FORWARD that domain to your blog,
Myspace page or . whatever you are using
until you can get your own professional site up.
As you grow larger then you STILL own the
domain and you can forward it to the newer
page.

The cost of the domain is $10 dollars per year
and you won't have to change all of your 
business cards and advertising down the road
every time you grow. 

People in general only remember the name
of your company and not a dragged out
shirtshack/web.blog.com URL/address.

They want think of the company name
and simply add a .com to it or do a google
search for the name.



This may get you mad at also but the 
T-shirt hanging from the hanger in the closet
picture does not make me feel confident in
spending my money on your website. 
You can crop the hanger and hook out
of the photo easily.





I think you should take a hard look at other
sites online and see what they are doing as
far as how their product is displayed.



I think you have the drive and the ambition and
my advice to you is that if you want to move
forward then you need to take a hard look at
a few things from an outsiders view.


When it comes to running a business we all need
to sit back and realize what we are good at and
what should be left to others.

The Captain of a ship may never put his hands
on an oar but he sure as heck gets the boat to
the next harbor...


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Austin300 said:


> The Captain of a ship may never put his hands
> on an oar but he sure as heck gets the boat to
> the next harbor...


That's an awesome quote!

I get alot of inspiration from watching other businesses. Not just print shops, but every sort of business. Restaurants aren't staffed by just the chef - there's a whole team of people at work to get your food to you. Supermarkets aren't run by just the owner - many, many people are at work ordering, marketing, and stocking. Even jewelery stores have people making the rings other than the owner.

Point being, don't take it all on yourself. Hire an intern if you have no money, just so you have SOMEONE to share the workload with. The best step I ever took was to hire help. If they're already trained that's great, but you'd be surprised how much help a SMART, untrained person can be with the right direction.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Just keep looking for new customers man. 

You can classify on the net or your local paper or radio.


----------



## rainbodaz (Feb 17, 2010)

As for a way to pay for your products on your website, use Paypal. It doesn't cost anything up front and they have the code and buttons there when you log in. You can customize your "add to cart" buttons with drop down menus, etc. For each button you can have 1 drop down menu with prices for up to 10 choices and other drop down menus for colors or sizes or choice of design or whatever. At this time, I believe the cost per transaction is 2.9% of the purchase price and then $0.30 in addition to the 2.9% per transaction.


----------



## Cloak (Dec 17, 2008)

Keep an eye out for forums that are receptive to your art style. Same with the social networking. Twitter and facebook can be great ways to get your name (and more importantly) your artwork out there.


----------

